# David Allen (18-5-2)...



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

will fight on, October 19th in Newcastle apparently.

Who would you like to see him in with next?
Tom Little? Kash Ali?
Middlesboroughs-own Simon Vallily?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

He’s not very good is he.


----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> He's not very good is he.


 No he's not, but you can't blame him for continuing as he's being overpaid for his ability


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I don’t mind him carrying on but I don’t want to see him overmatched.

That’s 4 proper beatings he’s took off of Ortiz, Yoka, Price & Whyte. 

Get him in fights against your Nick Webb types as decent scraps on undercards & I’d be happy for him to carry on


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Apprently Whyte gave Allen a beating. 

Heard it all now


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

A Force said:


> Get him in fights against your Nick Webb types as decent scraps on undercards & I'd be happy for him to carry on


This...


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

He should hang em up and Eddie find him a role so he can stay in the game for the sake of his own sanity, even if it's wandering around the venue with a tray round his neck selling ice creams. Which he'd be very good at as the fans love him. He'd still sell more tickets than a lot of fighters even as a Baskin-Robbins rep.

He'd probably want 30 grand a shift though. These modern fighters are as entitled as hell. :lol:


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Voted fan. Wouldn't pay to watch him, don't have twitter to follow him, but I think he is a nice guy who just has some issues. 

Would like to see him hang them up. Have heard him say he needs the money, but I think it is more than that. Boxing can be addictive, as can fame and money, particularly if you have had self - esteem problems. 

If he does continue he needs to be matched carefully and limit his sparring. Nothing we can do though really, it's up to him and the people close to him to fix.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't be fuckd with him. Hes had so many undeserved chances and he can't even be bothered applying himself and training properly. It's time this sideshow ends


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Allen is the definition of white privilege.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Smooth said:


> Allen is the definition of white privilege.


And how's that


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

SouthpawCounter said:


> And how's that


The opportunities and excuses people make for him. No one British boxing history would have been let off the amount of times he has been. A nothing fighter who robs hardworking fighters of opportunities. If he does fight again hope he gets battered and fucks off for good.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Boxing is, and always was, as much a popularity contest as a meritocracy. I don't blame Allen for exploiting that. 

It is annoying that good spots on big cards have been wasted on a lower level talent, but most of us would take a pay rise and a promotion even if we know there are better candidates out there. 

The lack of effort and application is annoying and dangerous, but I think that is down to personal issues rather than being a bad guy.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Smooth said:


> The opportunities and excuses people make for him. No one British boxing history would have been let off the amount of times he has been. A nothing fighter who robs hardworking fighters of opportunities. If he does fight again hope he gets battered and fucks off for good.


Nothing to do with race or privledge. It's to do with popularity.

Khan and Bruno are obvs higher level but both got more shots and exposure than their talent alone deserved. If you put bums on seats and money in pockets you will always get a good slots on cards/tv


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Smooth said:


> The opportunities and excuses people make for him. No one British boxing history would have been let off the amount of times he has been. A nothing fighter who robs hardworking fighters of opportunities. If he does fight again hope he gets battered and fucks off for good.


Your quite literally the biggest moron to post on a boxing forum.

Allen's oppurtunities are nothing to do with his race you fucking moron, more to do with his sob story and the fact that he has garnered interest in his career through vocal social media presence.

Does Dereck Chisora have black privilege then? He keeps getting chances despite dog shit displays against Hashi, Pulev, Kayabel? What about Connor Benn who had zero amateur credentials but has been built on the sky platform? Anthony Yarde? Was it his black privilege that garnered him the softest route to a world title?

You see how ridiculous your sjw soyboy claims are.


----------



## Crom_Davo (Aug 3, 2019)

Smooth said:


> The opportunities and excuses people make for him. No one British boxing history would have been let off the amount of times he has been. A nothing fighter who robs hardworking fighters of opportunities. If he does fight again hope he gets battered and fucks off for good.


Fucking idiot..


----------



## Crom_Davo (Aug 3, 2019)

Smooth said:


> Allen is the definition of white privilege.


You basic racists always bringing up skin colour, you weirdo's. Stop projecting your close minded basic thinking shit on people. It's 2019 in the western world.


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Yall ******* still debating Dave fucking Allen? It's over. The conman run is over. Move on.


----------



## Crom_Davo (Aug 3, 2019)

emallini said:


> Yall ******* still debating Dave fucking Allen? It's over. The conman run is over. Move on.


Allen vs Tom Little. build up on IFL would be good.....


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

emallini said:


> Yall ******* still debating Dave fucking Allen? It's over. The conman run is over. Move on.


You were right all along


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> You were right all along


Not yet. I still need to knock your block off.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

That's


emallini said:


> Yall ******* still debating Dave fucking Allen? It's over. The conman run is over. Move on.


That's part of the reason he keeps getting chances, online traffic. Matchroom, like most companies, will monitor the Internet and social media.

Fighters with high profiles who drive interest are free advertising, they are more likely to encourage views and buys and thus worth more money.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Your quite literally the biggest moron to post on a boxing forum.
> 
> Allen's oppurtunities are nothing to do with his race you fucking moron, more to do with his sob story and the fact that he has garnered interest in his career through vocal social media presence.
> 
> ...


Delboy has fought to a high level hence the opportunities. Yarde has been criticised a hell of a lot for his quality of opposition and let's face it, Warren knows how to manoeuvre his fighters up the WBO rankings. As for Allen, loss after loss, shit performance after shit performance here he was on the verge of getting a fight vs Povetkin. On second thoughts, I would have enjoyed that for obvious reasons.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

emallini said:


> Not yet. I still need to knock your block off.


Find an opponent the same weight as you


----------



## Jon_Snow (Sep 10, 2016)

Listened to Tris Dixon’s podcast with Richard towers be he’d said he’d sparred countless rounds with Allen and he didn’t even have a gun shield in, would constantly block punches with his face and said he just likes getting punched. Brendon ingle has said he’d end up blowing bubbles and could well be a possibility if he continues with these high level matchups. 

I’d be fine with him being a fan favourite ticket seller in low level fights but he can’t continue to be matched against the likes of Yoka, Ortiz etc. Keep him as a novelty act in 4 rounders an entertainer per-se. Perhaps once the current crop of British heavies such as Gorman, Dubois maybe even Wardley have passed through British title level, just stick around there and get a Lonsdale belt for keeps.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Delboy has fought to a high level hence the opportunities. Yarde has been criticised a hell of a lot for his quality of opposition and let's face it, Warren knows how to manoeuvre his fighters up the WBO rankings. As for Allen, loss after loss, shit performance after shit performance here he was on the verge of getting a fight vs Povetkin. On second thoughts, I would have enjoyed that for obvious reasons.


Bollocks mate. Allen has been heavily active on social media and made himself popular some fans. We got Jeff Thomas onto Prizefighter by lots of posters tweeting about it, and his popularity with people got him noticed and then signed up. He's mixed race.

Allen lost to Ortiz after losing on points to Whyte. He then won a couple and lost a close one to Thomas. He got to the position to fight Price because he beat Webb and Brown. His openness about mental health and how approachable he is are what endeared him to some fans. The idea that he has been given special treatment due to being white is fucking asinine.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166313672634982406


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

It'd be good to see him go for the English title, which is currently vacant.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Lenny Henry (Mar 5, 2017)

Time stamped for relevance






Compare this to a few years ago






Yes Dave, you are clearly fineatsch


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166445578240348171


----------



## Yaboo (Mar 1, 2019)

*Whatever he's being paid, it's not enough. He's going to end up a shaking mess later in life.

Hearn has to take some responsibility for that.*


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahahaha yesssss! A couple of wins vs overmatched guys before he gets pummelled again.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Yaboo said:


> *Whatever he's being paid, it's not enough. He's going to end up a shaking mess later in life.
> 
> Hearn has to take some responsibility for that.*


If it's not Hearn, some other promoter will put Allen on shows. The people who deserve the blame are the trainers, manager and friends around dave who maybe arent being completely honest. His speech is getting worse and it does not take a sound test to work that out, I think he should retire with his health intact


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

After the Price loss, wasn't Allen complaining about headaches and not being well for 18 months? Not exactly signs he should be ignoring...


----------



## Hinchy70 (Jan 17, 2017)

khan_is_delusional said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166445578240348171


I was just trying to help him here. He won't listen, sad how this could end up. Numerous others have tweeted him in a bid to get him to stop. Pretty poor how a bunch of casuals abuse anyone with a sense on this, "let the man do what the hell he wants" etc, every single one of them are going to be complicit in him getting hurt if it carries on. sad.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

If he dies, he dies.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Lenny Henry said:


> Time stamped for relevance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, it's difficult to tell if someone has become retarded when they have a Yorkshire accent.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Trailer Park Trash


----------



## On The Ball City (Jan 22, 2020)

I think he should retire but I don't know what else he would do with himself and I suspect he doesn't either.


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

Why should he retire, there's literally thousands of worse active fighters than him and he's making decent money. Dafuq


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

Good lad, not a great fighter...prob get badly hurt in the long run.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Not a good fighter, not even really at domestic level but seems a good guy. Would say he should retire but as his alternative is likely pushing trollies , probably best he just does 6 and 8 rounders for £2k every 6 weeks until he has to go round Asda.


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


I couldnt think of a worse trainer than Dave Allen. Bloke is a fucking mess mentally, clearly got some sort of damage & has shown terrible discipline his career.

And that's without the bit dubious way he's always surrounded by a gang of young lads, who go around ferrying him about the place, and general being his lackeys and underlings. Something a bit off about it all...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224657566510276608


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224657566510276608


Its the type of opponent he should have started with years ago instead of Ortiz, no idea why people are slagging off the fight.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Perfect opponent considering the beating he took off Price and the subsequent lay off.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

It'll give an idea as to how much the Price fight may have taken out of him. And although Darch is on a bad run, he'll be motivated to put in a decent performance against Allen.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Just been to the Brook public workout, who actually trains dave allen? He had that Danny murrell holding pads for him at it, looks extremely poor even on the pads, really slow and like he isn't arsed. I like Allen ill always want him to win but the guy has been very lucky with the exposure he gets


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

Its fucking painful watching him at this point.

Bloke is fucked. Had too much damage, and is a terrible discipline & work ethic. Preparing for this fight by training the cast of Trainspotting, not even got a fucking trainer for it? 

Mental.

He's showing signs of significant damage as it is.

Fact is he's only had a career cos he's a likeable northern lad, and there's enough LadBible types that lap his schtick up.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Just been to the Brook public workout, who actually trains dave allen? He had that Danny murrell holding pads for him at it, looks extremely poor even on the pads, really slow and like he isn't arsed. I like Allen ill always want him to win but the guy has been very lucky with the exposure he gets


I don't think he has been lucky. He tapped into social media, worked hard at it, and built up a following. Being a heavyweight helps, but the lack of other similar stories suggests how hard it is to achieve what he has done.

Allen has been fantastic from a marketing perspective. It's just a shame his performances in the ring don't match up.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I don't think he has been lucky. He tapped into social media, worked hard at it, and built up a following. Being a heavyweight helps, but the lack of other similar stories suggests how hard it is to achieve what he has done.
> 
> Allen has been fantastic from a marketing perspective. It's just a shame his performances in the ring don't match up.


I see your point but still think he has been lucky, he's not a media genius he just happens to have a story that people can relate to and he's lucky that Eddie hearn really likes him. I don't think any other promoters would put up with his lack of discipline.

I watched one of the videos I filmed from the public workout and you can see at one point he winses and holds his hip, maybe I'm making too much of it but I wouldn't be shocked to see him going into this with an injury


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> I see your point but still think he has been lucky, he's not a media genius he just happens to have a story that people can relate to and he's lucky that Eddie hearn really likes him. I don't think any other promoters would put up with his lack of discipline.
> 
> I watched one of the videos I filmed from the public workout and you can see at one point he winses and holds his hip, maybe I'm making too much of it but I wouldn't be shocked to see him going into this with an injury


Already got his excuses in that he hasn't been able to have a proper camp because of this medical clearance.

Even after the price fight which he spent talking about how well his camp went, he admitted he hardly saw his trainer barker.

Just laziness, would anyone be suprised is darch wins on points


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

I’m sure Dave had an account on here, looks like it’s been deleted


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

Benny Blanco said:


> I'm sure Dave had an account on here, looks like it's been deleted


Yeah he probably got sick of Tyson Fury knob gobblers slagging him off and shitting on them for being 10x the fighting man they will ever be.

Good luck dave


----------



## On The Ball City (Jan 22, 2020)

dkos said:


> It'll give an idea as to how much the Price fight may have taken out of him. And although Darch is on a bad run, he'll be motivated to put in a decent performance against Allen.


Bad run is right. Darch has been stopped in each of his past six fights.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

needs to be back out asap.
Manchester in March. Chris Healey? https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/614225
Italy in March. Fabio Tuiach? https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/250868


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I don’t think this Dave Allen story will end well for him.

After the Lucas Browne victory he said he lives for the adulation & he loves the feeling of being loved. He said similar after yesterday’s fight.

everything suggests he’s gonna be one of the fighters who just can’t walk away from the sport & considering his style and the injuries faced, I fear he’s gonna end up in a bad way.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

I actually thought he boxed well last night?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

SouthpawCounter said:


> I actually thought he boxed well last night?


He did. He won't be good enough to box like that against better opposition but I thought it was good to see him do something different. Not blocking punches with his was a bonus.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> I actually thought he boxed well last night?


Lol did you see how fake the fight was? He definitely had money on round 3 Allen was fighting like he was fighting a kid


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Lol did you see how fake the fight was? He definitely had money on round 3 Allen was fighting like he was fighting a kid


LOL he was trying his hardest to get rounds in. It wasn't fake he was treating it like a spar.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Macho_Grande said:


> I don't think this Dave Allen story will end well for him.
> 
> After the Lucas Browne victory he said he lives for the adulation & he loves the feeling of being loved. He said similar after yesterday's fight.
> 
> everything suggests he's gonna be one of the fighters who just can't walk away from the sport & considering his style and the injuries faced, I fear he's gonna end up in a bad way.


Retirement would not end well either. So probably just better of carrying on as it is enjoying his minor fame as long as it lasts.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> I'm sure Dave had an account on here, looks like it's been deleted


@Whiterhino21


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

dkos said:


> @Whiterhino21


Oh no it's still there he just ain't been online in years


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> Oh no it's still there he just ain't been online in years


I think he said he forgot his login details. But then he gets so much attention on Twitter that it pretty much eliminates the need to come on here.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

SouthpawCounter said:


> LOL he was trying his hardest to get rounds in. It wasn't fake he was treating it like a spar.


Being investigated now, cant believe anything thinks its not fixed lol as soon as round 3 starts Allen starts sitting down on punches then when he rocks him Darch puts his arms by his side literally waiting for another shot to land, then as Darch is about to fall he looks like hes waiting for another shot to land






https://www.boxingscene.com/david-allen-darch-deny-wrongdoing-amidst-investigation--146642


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/667537/boxing-news-dave-allen-vs-dorian-darch-knockout-fix/
So according to this article Sky Bet warned their competitors in advance about suspicious betting patterns and a possible fix.

Even if the allegations are unfounded Dave Allen will be permanently tarnished.
Social Media Trolls never let go.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe this is what they were chatting about over a coffee the morning of the fight? 

It wouldn’t surprise me if they decided a round? It was very suspicious how they just fucked about for 2 rounds, then he suddenly started fighting in the 3rd. 

Various reports of multiple gambling companies advising of suspicious activity.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

ORG83 said:


> Maybe this is what they were chatting about over a coffee the morning of the fight?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if they decided a round? It was very suspicious how they just fucked about for 2 rounds, then he suddenly started fighting in the 3rd.
> 
> Various reports of multiple gambling companies advising of suspicious activity.


Especially with his corner bollocking him to 'step it up'. Seemed contrived and ostentatious. Shady as fuck.


----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Stop posting your shit videos porky you ugly old weirdo


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Hkbrit said:


> Stop posting your shit videos porky you ugly old weirdo


"The voice of hardcore boxing."


----------



## Redzer (Jun 3, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with backing yourself to win, even picking the round. It's only a fix if you collude with your opponent to take a dive.

So if he backed himself to knock Darch out in the third and did it fairly then I don't see what the issue is.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Redzer said:


> There's nothing wrong with backing yourself to win, even picking the round. It's only a fix if you collude with your opponent to take a dive.
> 
> So if he backed himself to knock Darch out in the third and did it fairly then I don't see what the issue is.


I get your point but to ensure there is no corruption the rules say no betting on boxing at all. I doubt there is anything here but they have to check.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Redzer said:


> There's nothing wrong with backing yourself to win, even picking the round. It's only a fix if you collude with your opponent to take a dive.
> 
> So if he backed himself to knock Darch out in the third and did it fairly then I don't see what the issue is.


Not sure what the rules are in the UK. But in Australia, if you are connected to a bet on an event you are participating in you are likely to be suspended and fined. It happens occasionally in Australian Rules football and the penalties are harsh.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

dated Savannah Marshall a few years ago, according to Porky Russ...


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

wesshaw1985 said:


> dated Savannah Marshall a few years ago, according to Porky Russ...


 A female boxer that doesnt rug munch, a rare breed.

Porky really does like selling out his old mates, its why I hope he is enemies with Hobson again :yep


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Porky really does like selling out his old mates, its why I hope he is enemies with Hobson again :yep


I don't think Porky and Dave have fell out, I just think Dave avoids being on camera with Porky due to him constantly calling Hearn out.
In fairness Porky is pretty spot on in his evaluation of the Allen/Dubois/Barker/Hearn situation.
Allen should have gone against Hearns advice, ditched Barker (and his 10%) and taken the money (£250k) on offer for Dubois...


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

wesshaw1985 said:


> I don't think Porky and Dave have fell out, I just think Dave avoids being on camera with Porky due to him constantly calling Hearn out.
> In fairness Porky is pretty spot on in his evaluation of the Allen/Dubois/Barker/Hearn situation.
> Allen should have gone against Hearns advice, ditched Barker (and his 10%) and taken the money (£250k) on offer for Dubois...


He should have *GONE TO ADAM BOOTH


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228432427254763520*


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dude, I Googled Savannah Marshall. Wow, that is one ugly broad.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242755619553185792


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Gets big fight 

Says hes going to take this serious 

Says training camp has gone great 

Talks future fights after this one

Turns up fat looks lazy and loses 

Says didn't train properly for whatever reason 

Repeat


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

He only said a few months he wanted to rebuild until end of year with learning fights in 6/8 rounders.

No he wants the biggest fight possible :yep


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Is he still under investigation?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245432887039553537


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Really hope Allen get's what he wants from the game.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Allen should fight Tom Little this year. What over winnable domestic fight is out there? 

No one will have any interest in him fighting some unknown import and one more ridiculous step up could see him seriously hurt.


----------



## Frank Bough (Apr 9, 2020)

Was a fun ride but I think his 15 minutes are up now. Probably get milked by Eddie for another few fights before being tossed aside like a used tissue. He can think what he likes but he has definitely suffered irreparable damage to his brain taking ridiculously over matched fights whilst being ill prepared. If he carries on like this for another year, he will be impossible to understand. Nice bloke but is a bit deluded about his skill level.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Dave Allen needs to train with Ann Wolfe either he will turn up in the best shape of his life. Or end up so damaged from her brutal training methods that he will have an excuse to retire permanently.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Grant said:


> Really hope Allen get's what he wants from the game.


While i wish every boxer well, Dave Allen really does gring my gears

Hes been given opportunities the majority of domestic fighters (more talented and hard working) would kill for. Yet allen continues to not take it seriously and comes in completely ill prepared. Its a total utter disrespect to the sport and privileged position hes been gifted

He needs to be put in with fighters on his level and get paid accordingly. Not only has his career been an utter piss take, its also extremely dangerous for his health.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


You managed to get any new subscribers for porky yet.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> You managed to get any new subscribers for porky yet.


loads...

iggigg


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## MrCapone (May 7, 2019)

Can see Dave Allen being brought out as Alen Babic's next opponent.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314627895437012993


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318580115392049153


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319307022026838028


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319307022026838028


If Allen cant beat this guy he should retire.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Strange character our Dave has received more opportunities than most.

Brave + Solid Chin. But zero dedication. Shown no real desire to improve. Some one with more ambition would have put a solid team around them and atleast become a genuine contender. Surely could have atleast achieved the same heights as a Matt Skelton. If nothing else.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Strange character our Dave has received more opportunities than most.
> 
> Brave + Solid Chin. But zero dedication. Shown no real desire to improve. Some one with more ambition would have put a solid team around them and atleast become a genuine contender. Surely could have atleast achieved the same heights as a Matt Skelton. If nothing else.


he's British level at best if he got his switched on, in shape and had the right opponent...


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> he's British level at best if he got his switched on, in shape and had the right opponent...


True!... Hypothetically speaking how do you think he would have faired had he shown some ambition 4 years ago. Gone over to the States joined one of the Veteran coaches likes of Ronnie Shields, Freddie Roach, Kevin Rooney, Tommy Brooks, Al Mitchell etc. Aside from the nutrition and conditioning learned how to , Bob, Weave, Block, Pivot, Parry role with the punches, how to set traps, how to cut off the ring.? Those skills are learnable if the guy is willing.


----------



## Conall Cernach (May 15, 2017)

Dave's a likeable guy but Mr. Skelton would have beat him like a drum.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> True!... Hypothetically speaking how do you think he would have faired had he shown some ambition 4 years ago.


Promoter wise he should have moved to Mick Hennesey with Peter Fury and trained alongside Tyson and Hughie riding their coat-tails...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Promoter wise he should have moved to Mick Hennesey with Peter Fury and trained alongside Tyson and Hughie riding their coat-tails...


Leave the lead promoter in the country and go
With Hennesy the promoter who is not a very good at promoting..?

Why would he need to ride of the coat tails of the Furys when has a good fanbase of his own. His fanbase bigger then Hughies.

I was asking if he could have improved his skill set. Or made additions to his style. Peter Fury as a coach? Yes if he was a jab and run merchant Peter Fury might have been perfect He needs a proven elite coach to make him better with the tools he has.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Leave the lead promoter in the country and go
> With Hennesy the promoter who is not a very good at promoting..?
> 
> Why would he need to ride of the coat tails of the Furys when has a good fanbase of his own. His fanbase bigger then Hughies.
> ...


his first fight for Eddie was October 2015.
Instead I would have gone with Hennesey and Warren earlier and fought on Channel 5 and and Tysons Boxnation undercards whilst improving my skills with Peter Fury.
Allens fanbase with Henneseys terrestrial tv would have grown and Warren would have steered Allen down the correct route rather than rushing him in with Whyte and Ortiz...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Lovejoy's 19-0 record with 19 KOs look fabulous on paper but amounts to almost pure deception when you look at who he has fought.

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/746640
Common denominator - fat, old Mexican's with losing records.


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

As if Allen is getting another PPV payday against another fellow pudding. This sport is so fucked at the moment.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 3K Battery (Jul 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321814511922401282


----------



## 3K Battery (Jul 25, 2015)

Decent thread this. King is the promoter who doesn't promote. Who the fuck would have signed with King at any point in the last decade?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321823962528129024


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Shocking scenes as Lovejoy finds out King has blocked the fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dear Don,

No love for Lovejoy?

Looks like no joy for Lovejoy :sad


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322185180149403649


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327927603345428482


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327927603345428482


He'll be back


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> He'll be back


no doubt about it...


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good fucking riddance


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> no doubt about it...


I think we have been here before with Dave and his twitter retirements.

Give a couple of weeks he will be claiming his hunger is back and he is nore determined then ever. To make something of his career.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Who gives a shit. 

Goodbye


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dave has retired until his next fight is announced.


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

The White Rhino now wants to fight the Savage Babic and made contact with Hearn.

Eddie not having any of it not on my watch 

Then says we will see what happens in 2021


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

SpursBen316 said:


> The White Rhino now wants to fight the Savage Babic and made contact with Hearn.
> 
> Eddie not having any of it not on my watch
> 
> Then says we will see what happens in 2021


Eddie had said Allen was buzzed sparring Usyk, and phoned Eddie up because he was worried. (Good of Hearn to disclose this private, and possibly upsetting information on YouTube).

He then went on to say that the only reason Allen would be back was if he needed the money and Eddie wouldn't have anything to do with it.

This was all in a recent IFL interview.

I knew it was shite when he was saying it, and Hearn must have as well. Not sure why he bothered really.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Very bad idea if Dave comes back, hope his family will protect him from himself. It is always best to retire with a little something left in the tank, not when you're totally shot


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

knockout artist said:


> Very bad idea if Dave comes back, hope his family will protect him from himself. It is always best to retire with a little something left in the tank, not when you're totally shot


I like him, and I would like him to retire.

He's always been a bit of a vulnerable character, and he takes a lot of shots. He must've done better financially than most fighters of his quality. Best to call it a day now.


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't like him anymore to be honest

Its a game to him I was watching the boxing the other night on the Benn bill. Usually I miss the start of sky shows but not this 1. You had Ben Smith vs Jez Smith the winner stays on sky shows. Ben Smith works at Tesco call centre sparring Callum Smith takes this fight at short notice is very grateful for the opportunity. Those are the guys who should get the backing. 

Not Allen who has had countless chances. Harsh but there you go. He has massively overachieved in his career and going from his sparring video he is lucky to leave healthy.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383040872137306116


----------



## 3K Battery (Jul 25, 2015)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383040872137306116


Allen v Kash Ali then.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

3K Battery said:


> Allen v Kash Ali then.


Hobson wont rush that fight.
I reckon he will use Allen to headline small hall shows and Allen will get his team a run out on the undercard...


----------



## 3K Battery (Jul 25, 2015)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Hobson wont rush that fight.
> I reckon he will use Allen to headline small hall shows and Allen will get his team a run out on the undercard...


Agree, Allen v Ali in 2-3 years time. Both will just be milked for easy wins against journeymen for a few years, neither has any real domestic potential anymore.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I guess Allen has run out of money. As long as he doesn't fight any top guys he might be ok otherwise he will be beaten pillar to post.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401963792913899522


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------

